

Machine Learning and Computer Vision Resources - zerry
http://zhengrui.github.io/zerryland/ML-CV-Resource.html

======
AndrewKemendo
In computer vision other section I would add:

OpenCV: [http://opencv.org/](http://opencv.org/)

Pointcloud Library: [http://pointclouds.org/](http://pointclouds.org/)

~~~
zerry
yeah definitely :)

~~~
turingbook
Thanks for your efforts. I retweeted this on Sina Weibo:
[http://weibo.com/1642316384/C8ZE7mf0a](http://weibo.com/1642316384/C8ZE7mf0a)

------
ChuckMcM
This is a great list, and I've added it to my evernote database for future
reference, thanks!

On a slightly different note, has anyone else noticed that people have gone
back to making bookmark pages again? It used to be that everyone did that, and
then Google came along and well you didn't _need_ a bookmark page because you
could just search for what you were looking for and find it? But now people
are going back to bookmark pages.

------
zk00006
This list is too personal and I personally don't find it beneficial. If you
are looking for introduction to computer vision in general, get a good book
such as "Computer Vision Models Learning and Inference" or start directly with
OpenCV mentioned before.

~~~
zerry
yeah, the cv part i haven't read too many things.

------
m_ke
Shameless plug: [http://michal.io/machine-learning-
resources/](http://michal.io/machine-learning-resources/)

------
curiously
lot of tools and skills but I think what I have most trouble with (if not the
most important point) is I don't know what problems I want to solve with it
because there is no connection between the tools available and the problem
appropriate with it.

When it comes to building software it's simple (build accounting SaaS software
or build a API for something) but for machine learning it's not clear as to
what I'm trying to build or want to build.

